# I'm going home



## Master slacker (Nov 25, 2009)

No one else is here. No work is being done. No one has called me this morning. I haven't even received a single email. I'm going home. Lataz! :wave2:


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 25, 2009)

slacker!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 25, 2009)

BASTARD!


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 25, 2009)

I figured there wouldn't be many people here today, but my floor is full. So much for slacking off.


----------



## Melanie11 (Nov 25, 2009)

Work is pretty dead here too. I have gotten calls surprisingly. I am leaving at 3 today.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 25, 2009)

Melanie11 said:


> Work is pretty dead here too. I have gotten calls surprisingly. I am leaving at 3 today.


Si do I....at 1...at 2...at 3....I am outta here. :woot:


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 25, 2009)

I haven't been at work all week (was off camping). Today I have a meeting, lunch appointment, then a site visit. That'll probably fill up most of the day.

Happy T'giving everyone !


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 25, 2009)

Camping doesn't work all the well in late November in New England, I'm jealous. I do have a hike lined up tomorrow I'm looking forward to though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

I am at work because it is an EXCELLENT day to catch up on my backlog and plan out how to triage my December! 

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 25, 2009)

I am at work because...I do not really know why I am still here. :wacko:


----------



## Supe (Nov 25, 2009)

Screw you guys. Not only am I stuck here (doing mostly nothing), but they made us work 10 hours Monday, Tuesday, and again today. If I'm lucky, I'll be out of here at 5:30.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 25, 2009)

I gotta cut out at 1 to take care of something. I came in at 6:30 this morning to make up for some of it, but will probably come in tomorrow afternoon or Friday morning for 2-3 hours to get caught up. I've got a deadline for something in early December and have to keep on it.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Nov 25, 2009)

Supe said:


> Screw you guys. Not only am I stuck here (doing mostly nothing), but they made us work 10 hours Monday, Tuesday, and again today. If I'm lucky, I'll be out of here at 5:30.


I'm in the same boat. Plus I will have to come in on Friday, Saturday &amp; possibly Sunday. It sucks when a project is due on Nov 30 and the project manager is an idiot...


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 25, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Screw you guys. Not only am I stuck here (doing mostly nothing), but they made us work 10 hours Monday, Tuesday, and again today. If I'm lucky, I'll be out of here at 5:30.
> ...


Glad to read I am not the only one with that problem.


----------



## frazil (Nov 25, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> slacker!


+1


----------



## MonteBiker (Nov 25, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> Dexman1349 said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


You have more, we are doing 40% OT for the foreseeable future. They decided to be nice to us and only require a min 4 hours this week. I will be in the office all day too.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 25, 2009)

So I'm at home watching tv in my comfy pants and I just realized something. I need to go to AutoZone to pick up some parts since my daily driver puked its timing belt a couple of weeks back and I haven't done anything to it yet. I guess I'll throw on some shoes and make the trek down the street. Dagnabbit.

Oh, while I'm gloating, I should probably mention that I'm only going to be working 6.5 days in all of December. :woot:


----------



## csb (Nov 25, 2009)

I like these quiet days to get stuff done in the office. So much more work gets done without office politics going on.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm home today. My daughter in college is home and we're making pies this afternoon.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 25, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> I'm home today. My daughter in college is home and we're making pies this afternoon.


now there's a good time. I might bail early today. The older son is back from college, so I need to get home and annoy him.


----------



## Supe (Nov 25, 2009)

Of course, 95% of QC inspectors decided to take the day off, so I'm the one stuck climbing in the pipe racks everywhere.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

I got an ugly response to letter I submitted to my local regulatory agency that requires quick resolution on my part. Does that make you feel any better Supe? 

JR


----------



## csb (Nov 25, 2009)

I screwed up the legal description on an agreement. Right now I'm the only one in the office...I think my co-worker is coming back from lunch.


----------



## Supe (Nov 25, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I got an ugly response to letter I submitted to my local regulatory agency that requires quick resolution on my part. Does that make you feel any better Supe?
> JR



Don't feel so bad. Some testing I did shows that there may need to be a redesign on some nuclear containment walls!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 25, 2009)

^Ouch!

I got to go flying today. Spent almost two full hours in the clouds. I'm now officially in Holiday Mode!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 25, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Mary :) said:
> 
> 
> > I'm home today. My daughter in college is home and we're making pies this afternoon.
> ...


You two are gonna bake pies together?

Bacon and cheese pie with a beer battered crust?


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 25, 2009)

I ended up helping the wifey-wife bake some pumpkin pies and prep for tomorrow's dinner with my parents (they're coming over to our house). Also cleaned the bathroom (cat hair is a pain in the ace), did some booze shopping, and took a nap. Pretty productive day.


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 25, 2009)

Supe said:


> Of course, 95% of QC inspectors decided to take the day off, so I'm the one stuck climbing in the pipe racks everywhere.


Hey, I got lucky and got to climb in a pipe today.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 25, 2009)

^Storm sewer? Cool picture. Is that the pipe you climbed into?

I'm home already - I live in the future. Prepping the turkey and it's going in the oven in less than 1 hour.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

csb said:


> I screwed up the legal description on an agreement.


That's easy - say it was a scrivener's error and file an amended page. 



csb said:


> Right now I'm the only one in the office...I think my co-worker is coming back from lunch.


My supervisor was in the office all day with me - we didn't leave until 6:30PM EST. I was like - um, I think we can leave these unresolved issues for next week. lease:



Fluvial said:


> [Hey, I got lucky and got to climb in a pipe today.
> 
> View attachment 3019


That's awesome! Looks like your pipe has settled a tad. 



Dleg said:


> I'm home already - I live in the future. Prepping the turkey and it's going in the oven in less than 1 hour.


Gonna provided updates for those of us that are stuck in the past? 

JR


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 25, 2009)

Dleg said:


> ^Storm sewer? Cool picture. Is that the pipe you climbed into?


Yes. We've been preparing for a court case over this since 2005. All we need is a good 9 inch rain to make the issue moot. 



> I'm home already - I live in the future. Prepping the turkey and it's going in the oven in less than 1 hour.



Darn you Dleg !!

JR: The third joint of pipe from the end is actually overturning. It's been eerily fascinating watching it over the last 4 years, slowly tumbling end-over-end.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 25, 2009)

^That's cool stuff.

Speaking of stuff, my turkey has been in the oven for 24 minutes now. 4 hours to go. I stuffed it with Stovetop cornbread stuffing this year. That's the first time I have tried actually stuffing a bird. Usually I cook the turkey empty, and cook Mississippi-style cornbread dressing from scratch, with my mother's recipe. I decided to play it lazy this year - I hope it turns out. My turkeys always come out nice and moist. I hope the stuffing doesn't change that.

Also, I'm drinking a Beck's right now, on my netbook from the kitchen table. The future weather has cleared for the time being and it's kid of hot in the kitchen now. I might have to switch on the kitchen AC.


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds yummy *Dleg*. I'm tickled that you're making cornbread dressing! You know that's almost a religion here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

Awesome Dleg!

Mrs. JR is nervously anticipating starting the turkey here. Interestingly, I was reading over the weathr forecast and it looks like I will be able to see some




pretty soon. Not until tomorrow though, which should make for an interesting Black Friday. 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 26, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, 95% of QC inspectors decided to take the day off, so I'm the one stuck climbing in the pipe racks everywhere.
> ...


I love inspecting sewer outfalls, and sometimes even probing them. Some of my best work has been videotaped. Have you ever run into a blockage? Is it better to ream or hammer it?


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 26, 2009)

*JR*, what is that white stuff? 



VTEnviro said:


> I love inspecting sewer outfalls, and sometimes even probing them. Some of my best work has been videotaped. Have you ever run into a blockage? Is it better to ream or hammer it?


I would say depends upon what the blockage is. Most of them we see here can be cleared with a water jet, if the pipe is too small to get into.

We did see some strange things when I was at the City. One guy had an inlet in his back yard; evidently he thought it was some kind of trash receptacle - it was full of garbage inlcluding a spare tire and a non-working VCR. Another time the guys found a wheel in a large-diameter water line. It had lodged in a valve and they couldn't get the water to turn off there (that was their clue). They dug up the pipe and cut the valve out; that's when they found it. It was a little small wheel like from a hand truck or something.

Then we had a rain event when a man's house flooded due to a blocked storm drain. I had sent the crew out to this particular subdivision previously and asked them to trace this drain line and make sure it was all clear. They had done a reasonably good job, but there was one junction box which wasn't apparent because the homeowner had set a bunch of flower pots all over it. Sure enough, that turned out to be the problem; some landscape timbers had washed into this box and gotten stuck. Subsequently a few basketballs &amp; kids' toys washed in there and lodged onto the timbers. It was totally stopped up. We found the source of the toys (flared-end section upstream) and the mechanics made us a honkin Texas-size grate to go over it.


----------



## mdipuma (Nov 26, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, 95% of QC inspectors decided to take the day off, so I'm the one stuck climbing in the pipe racks everywhere.
> ...


Is that something like your "turn in the barrel"?


----------



## Dleg (Nov 26, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Sounds yummy *Dleg*. I'm tickled that you're making cornbread dressing! You know that's almost a religion here.


I know. My Mom and Dad are from the MS delta - Hollandale and Rolling Fork, respectively. I grew up with that stuff.


----------



## Fluvial (Nov 26, 2009)

One of my favorite bridges in Miss. is the one over the Sunflower River there at Anguilla. I bet you know exactly which one I mean, too.


----------

